# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > The Carolinas and Georgia  Travel & Vacations Forum >  >  USC

## sbdreamin

We survived orientation and are looking forward to moving in day on Aug 19th. Thanks, Ric, for the tid bits of info on South Carolina. It was a nice, albeit quick, trip.Nice dorm assignment, right between Bull and Greene Sts.Seemingly great roommate from Alexandria, VA, and good course schedule. 
S.C.school spirit is phenominal.The people are great, very friendly,and they clook forward to playing Clemson on Nov 25th. That's when things get ugly, i think...
Go Gamecocks.

----------


## Island Visitor

> and they clook forward to playing Clemson on Nov 25th.



Lord only knows why.

Bowden 6 
Holtz/Spurrier 1

----------


## Island Visitor

One more thing:

Welcome to South Carolina.  

Smiling Faces, Beautiful Places

----------


## sbdreamin

Thank you for the welcome! I'm looking forward to my daughter coming home at break time with some southern warmth, manners, and hospitality. And hopefully get rid of the Jersey accent...
I was contemplating a side trip after we leave Columbia, to drive down to the Inn at Palmetto Bluffs. I've heard good things. Does anyone have any info on the resort?? Any thoughts??

----------


## Island Visitor

Not familiar with the resort itself although I am familiar with the area.  It is roughly the area that the Southern part of Prince Of Tides was based on.

For those who dont know, the South Carolina Low Country (the lowlands from the sea coast until reaching the Sand Hills approximately 100 miles inland) is the  most culturally rich area in the country.  Haunted by ghosts, real and imaginary, from the past, this area absolutely OOZES its history.  Men have been known to go into the Low Country and lose their souls, never to want to leave again.

My thoughts:  If you have done some research and like the looks of it, DO IT.

Of course, trips to Charleston are MANDATORY.

----------


## Seles

Chris, glad to see all went well and the trip was good.  Welcome to South Carolina as well!  It's a small but great state with abundant history from the mountains to the sea, and generally speaking the people are kind and considerate as they are a mix of locals and a fairly large population of transplants who 'lost their souls'.  It's a state where you can spend a vacation or a lifetime.  I just returned from Columbus and Chicago where the weather was extraordinarily perfect for this time of year, but was glad to feel the humidity and the salt smell hit me upon my return.

Ric

----------


## llyon

> Go Gamecocks.



Sorry but we're a new (sophomore daughter is the first one in the family to go south) Clemson family.
GO TIGERS!

----------


## Steve_in_STL

Mind if jump into this thread??  Our oldest daughter is going to be a high school senior this coming school year.  For part of our summer vacation, we are going to tour a number of colleges in the south and southeast, including Clemson and Furman. Anybody have any detailed thoughts on either school you might want to share?  I don't really know too much about USC but have an open mind.

Thanks for any thoughts.  Feel free to PM me if that is better.

Steve

----------


## Seles

Both great schools academically.  Pls. see my PM with some detail.

Welcome to another TIGER!

Ric

----------


## CarolinaBlue

Our high school senior is being recruited by several schools, Furman and Davidson among them.  We're trying to find weekends for college visits but it's tough.  Any insight on these schools would be helpful.  Thank you.

----------


## Steve_in_STL

Carolina,

To follow up on my earlier posts, we finished a long college tour this summer that included Richmond, Davidson and Furman. My wife and I loved Richmond and Furman and would have loved it if our daughter had fallen in love with either one! We also thought alot of Davidson--could see where it might be too small for some--but were very impressed with the place. Unfortunately, our daughter thought they were all too small, preferring an environment with major college sports. She did like Clemson, but has committed to Auburn, and there is no changing her mind! So...

WAR EAGLE!

If there is anyway possible for you to take the tours at Furman and Davidson, I know you would find the time to be well spent.  As we found with our daughter, personal preference is a major factor.  I would be happy to share our thoughts with you in more detail if you PM me.

S.

----------


## salem

> Our high school senior is being recruited by several schools, Furman and Davidson among them.  We're trying to find weekends for college visits but it's tough.  Any insight on these schools would be helpful.  Thank you.



Carolina Blue,

I'm a Furman grad from class of '95.  I haven't visited the campus in a while, but I'm sure it's just as beautiful as it used to be.  It is really one of the most beautiful campuses I've seen in the Carolinas, and I've seen quite a few. The benefit of Furman or any other smaller school is smaller class sizes.  The professors get to know the students and actually remember their names.  Some professors I had my freshman year still remembered my name my senior year.  You really feel like you're part of a community at Furman.  As far as academics go, they're quite challenging and known for this.  Davidson would be the same, though. One big difference between Furman and and Davidson would probably be athletics.  Furman is well known for football, soccer, women's tennis, and golf.  Quite a few PGA and LPGA members were even Furman grads.  The Furman football games are alot of fun, and I'm not sure you would get that type of experience at Davidson.  That may not be important to your son, but I thought I would mention it in case.  If you have any more questions, let me know, and I'll try to answer them.

----------


## salem

Carolina,

I assumed your child was a son and not a daughter. Sorry if I got that wrong.

----------

